# Schottenheimer new OC at UGA



## ddavis1120 (Jan 7, 2015)

Didn't see that one coming. played for Spurrier???


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 7, 2015)

He's got the blood lines for it. Besides that, don't know alot about him.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

I hope the Weinke rumors are true because I doubt Schottenheimer will be around long.  I don't know if this is a good hire or not.  I guess all the big name splash guys will be happy.  Time will tell if he is any good or not.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 7, 2015)

I didn't expect that either.  I think it's a very good hire.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 7, 2015)

I think that's a good hire.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 7, 2015)

...who the heck or what is a Schottenheimer


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2015)

He has a lot of NFL experience and has spent several years of it developing QB's. Don't know how good he will be, but recruits love NFL guys.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 7, 2015)

Here's a little bit of info on him:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...t-candidate-for-georgia-offensive-coordinator


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2015)

interesting.  I like it.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 7, 2015)

Not sure about this hire. He wasn't all that successful in the NFL. Maybe he will do better at the college level. Being able to say he worked in the NFL for several years should be appealing to recruits, at least.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 7, 2015)

FWIW, it seems St. Louis Rams fans are very excited about Georgia hiring him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2015)

I would not Judge him too much by the pros. Problem is that is about all we can go on.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

Sounds like Mark Richt just upgraded !!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> FWIW, it seems St. Louis Rams fans are very excited about Georgia hiring him.



Fisher was probably the happiest.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2015)

I stopped reading at 





> Brian Schottenheimer graduated from the University of Florida


  

So, UF hires a former UGA player and he gives them nothing but years of pain. Now, UGA hires a former UF player who just might want to return the favor! _Oh lawd, this is the big one, Elizabeth! I'm coming to join you, honey!_ 

Sorry, guys, not sure I'm gonna be able to trust this dude! First sign of trouble and Richt better give him the hobnail boot where the sun don't/can't shine!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I stopped reading at
> 
> So, UF hires a former UGA player and he gives them nothing but years of pain. Now, UGA hires a former UF player who just might want to return the favor! _Oh lawd, this is the big one, Elizabeth! I'm coming to join you, honey!_
> 
> Sorry, guys, not sure I'm gonna be able to trust this dude! First sign of trouble and Richt better give him the hobnail boot where the sun don't/can't shine!!!!!





Not sure how I feel about it... Better than Lilly calling the plays. Couldn't be bad for recruiting..


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2015)

Not sure about this one but there is no way you can judge him by his NFL record.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Not sure about this one but there is no way you can judge him by his NFL record.



Look at Spurrier and Saban.. They were successful in the NFL... Oh wait..


----------



## nickel back (Jan 7, 2015)

prove it.....that is what he has to do

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 7, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I stopped reading at
> 
> So, UF hires a former UGA player and he gives them nothing but years of pain. Now, UGA hires a former UF player who just might want to return the favor! _Oh lawd, this is the big one, Elizabeth! I'm coming to join you, honey!_
> 
> Sorry, guys, not sure I'm gonna be able to trust this dude! First sign of trouble and Richt better give him the hobnail boot where the sun don't/can't shine!!!!!





Hope Richt knows something we don't.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Fisher was probably the happiest.



I doubt that. 

“First off, I’m not anticipating any changes on the coaching staff,” Fisher said. “I think Brian is an outstanding play-caller. Outstanding play-caller. He’s very organized. He’s an excellent teacher. So you can’t put the record on his shoulders. That’d be very, very unfair.”


----------



## formula1 (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re:*

Big shoes to fill.  That 40.2 ppg is going to be tough to duplicate.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 7, 2015)

Not sure what I think. Obviously, Richt liked something about him and it will ultimately be Richt's offense. How well will he recruit? Who will be the OL coach?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 7, 2015)

> He developed NFL quarterbacks from 2001-2005 with the Washington Redskins and the San Diego Chargers.  Since that time, he's served as an offensive coordinator with the New York Jets (from 2006-2011) and the Rams (since 2012).



Some high powered offenses there boy.  Good luck with him dwags....I only got a few words for yall.

We run this state.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

I think he will be fine.  My only concerns are commitment and recruiting.  I am sure he can do the recruiting and most recruits should know who he is.  

How hard can play calling possibly be, especially next year?  Hand the ball to Chubb, hand the ball to Michel, throw a screen to Chubb, throw a screen to Michel and every once in a while play action bomb.  

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Some high powered offenses there boy.  Good luck with him dwags....I only got a few words for yall.
> 
> We run this state.



In all fairness, he did have butt fumble and a broken Bradford.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

A guy isn't an OC in the NFL for 9 seasons because he doesn't know what he is doing. I'm not so worried about the recruiting aspect. We have an awesome staff in place right now that can handle that part. The OL hire will be huge though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I think he will be fine.  My only concerns are commitment and recruiting.  I am sure he can do the recruiting and most recruits should know who he is.
> 
> How hard can play calling possibly be, especially next year?  Hand the ball to Chubb, hand the ball to Michel, throw a screen to Chubb, throw a screen to Michel and every once in a while play action bomb.
> 
> Go dawgs!!!



You're already fired.  You have to "throw the bomb early".


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You're already fired.  You have to "throw the bomb early".



I think he will be fine.  My only concerns are commitment and recruiting.  I am sure he can do the recruiting and most recruits should know who he is.  

How hard can play calling possibly be, especially next year?  Hand the ball to Chubb, hand the ball to Michel, throw a screen to Chubb, throw a screen to Michel and "throw the bomb early".  That's better.  

Go dawgs!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 7, 2015)

Seems kind of underwhelming from this rival fan viewpoint. Of course, he basically just has to decide if he wants Chubb to run left, right, or straight.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 7, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> Some high powered offenses there boy.  Good luck with him dwags....I only got a few words for yall.
> 
> We run this state.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

I like the hire. We are going to run the offense we have been running for years and who better to call those plays than a guy who has been doing it at the highest level of football for 9 years?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2015)

From what little bit I have read about him, I like the QB development part best. We will certainly need it.


----------



## Horns (Jan 7, 2015)

The QB development is key. It will definitely keep Eason on board.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 7, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Seems kind of underwhelming from this rival fan viewpoint. Of course, he basically just has to decide if he wants Chubb to run left, right, or straight.



Nearly a decade as an NFL OC.  QB coach for Philip Rivers, Brett Favre, and Drew Brees.  If that's underwhelming, what would have impressed you?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Nearly a decade as an NFL OC.  QB coach for Philip Rivers, Brett Favre, and Drew Brees.  If that's underwhelming, what would have impressed you?



On OC from a high school.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> On OC from a high school.



Option left, Option right, option up the middle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 7, 2015)

I just hope we haven't Schott ourselves in the foot! 

That is all!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> On OC from a high school.



30-24.

He coached Drew Brees for 3 years, yes.  He coached Phillip Rivers for 1 year and Brett Favre was a first ballot HOFer by the time Schott ever coached him.

He also coached Erik Ainge, Mark Sanchez, and Sam Bradford.

I'm glad you're happy with him.  There's plenty of Bullfrawg fans that arent, so this isn't me being contrarian because I'm a Tech fan.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 30-24.
> 
> He coached Drew Brees for 3 years, yes.  He coached Phillip Rivers for 1 year and Brett Favre was a first ballot HOFer by the time Schott ever coached him.
> 
> ...



No idea how successful he will be but there are also lots of fans who are idiots. I heard everything from Shockley to Greene for OC and Max Jean-Gillis for OL coach. Guys who know football are praising the hire and that's enough for me.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Jan 7, 2015)

*Hoping Richt hires*

Conrad Dobler for OL coach.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 7, 2015)

Tony Eason, the father of 2016 quarterback and Georgia commitment (Lake Stevens, Wash.) quarterback Jacob Eason (Lake Stevens; Lake Stevens, Wash.) , is happy about the Bulldogs' brand new offensive coordinator, Brian Schottenheimer. According to the former Notre Dame wide receiver, Mark Richt and company more than satisfied the Eason family by bringing in the 13-year NFL veteran coach.

"It’s a really great hire, man. It’s a homerun. His resume speaks for itself," Eason said in a telephone conversation with Dawgs247 Wednesday afternoon.

So what is it about Schottenheimer and his resume that give the Easons so much confidence in him to run the Dawgs offense?

"Drew Brees, Phillip Rivers, Brett Favre, Sam Bradford, and Mark Sanchez. He helped develop all of those guys," Eason said. "You can put that resume up with anyone in college football. It’s pretty freaking awesome.. We couldn't ask for anything better. I couldn’t ask for anything better for my son.

Since it was just announced Wednesday afternoon that Schottenheimer will be the man running Georgia's offense going forward, the Easons haven't had a chance to speak with him at this time. But it is a conversation that they are excited to have in the near future.

“I’m sure they’ve got plenty to take care of right now," he said. "We are going to wait patiently and I’m sure we will hear from him soon. We can’t wait to meet him.”


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 7, 2015)

It sounds like the Easibs are in love.... He recruited the best QB in next years class and neve talked to the kid... I like it!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> There's plenty of Bullfrawg fans that arent, so this isn't me being contrarian because I'm a Tech fan.



Really?  Everything I've been reading was excitement.  My biggest concern with the hire is his ability to recruit.  I have no idea how he will be.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2015)

I thought he would be a good recruiter. As far as OC, none of us know yet how good or bad he will be. That will a lot clearer after he has been in the position for a season.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jan 7, 2015)

I think I like it... I hope he is able to help our existing qb's get outside the pocket every once in a while.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jan 7, 2015)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 30-24.
> 
> He coached Drew Brees for 3 years, yes.  He coached Phillip Rivers for 1 year and Brett Favre was a first ballot HOFer by the time Schott ever coached him.
> 
> ...



I think working with Favre is impressive not because he deserves any credit for the QB that Farve was, but because he had the opportunity to work so closely with a legend. I am willing to bet that Brian learned more from Brett than Brett did from Brian.  I think that's a great experience for a young coach.

He has a lot of experience with some very respected players and coaches. I like that.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 8, 2015)

well, from all the reading it seams to be a good hire, lets hope he pans out....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look at Spurrier and Saban.. They were successful in the NFL... Oh wait..



Charlie Weiss was very successful in the NFL, considered a genius actually.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Guys who know football are praising the hire and that's enough for me.



From ESPN: (December 02, 2010) 





> Since 1960, eight coaches have won national championships at their first head coaching stop. K.C. Joyner thinks Will Muschamp can, too.



Not saying that he's not a good hire.  It's completely unknown at this time, but for people to say Richt "upgraded" is just ridiculous right now.


----------



## BowChilling (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not saying that he's not a good hire.  It's completely unknown at this time, but for people to say Richt "upgraded" is just ridiculous right now.



I agree 100%. Hard to upgrade over 40+ points per game but if he can do it I'll be his biggest fan. 
We were pretty excited about the Grantham hire. He could get the talent here Grantham just couldn't coach technique and basics.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Charlie Weiss was very successful in the NFL, considered a genius actually.



In all fairness, he was a very successful OC.  Some guys are not cut out to be HCs.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> In all fairness, he was a very successful OC.  Some guys are not cut out to be HCs.



Ask Chadair how successful he was an a college OC.

Great NFL coordinators don't usually transfer well to the college game, especially OC's.  Pro's have unlimited practice time to learn to execute the playbook.  In college there is alot less time to digest that playbook.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Ask Chadair how successful he was an a college OC.
> 
> Great NFL coordinators don't usually transfer well to the college game, especially OC's.  Pro's have unlimited practice time to learn to execute the playbook.  In college there is alot less time to digest that playbook.



I forgot about him being at Florida for a year.  
Then he gone.    At least UGA has a little more stability than UF did at that time.  I don't know that the two situations completely compare, but I see your point.  UGA under CMR or UF under Muschamp, definitely a big difference. 

My main concern is the same with Schotty (as Spurrier calls him).  I fear he is here for a short amount of time.  Hopefully, he will be here for more than a year though.  I really don't think it is going to be that difficult to call plays for us next year.  I do think our number one issue is going to be qb development.  Supposedly, he is really good at that.  We will see.  I hope he stays and develops Eason into something more special than he already is.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> From ESPN: (December 02, 2010)
> 
> Not saying that he's not a good hire.  It's completely unknown at this time, but for people to say Richt "upgraded" is just ridiculous right now.



I agree.  At this point it sounds like a solid hire, but I'm certainly not willing to say an upgrade.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 8, 2015)

Upgrade?? No def not. But I think its a better hire than Lilly or whoever that was that called the bowl game. Those "nfl" guys though gotta watch em they make moves for a purpose so he may be setting himself for a hc job soon why else would he leave the big show?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 8, 2015)

For all you guys worrying about our QB development under Shottenheimer, remember, Richt has developed some fine QBs in his years at FSU and here at UGA. Richt will be involved in our QB development, so I am not worried much about this. I have my concerns on whether Shottenheimer will be able to handle the pressure he'll be under at UGA. 

Here's what the ol' ball coach had to say of his former quarterback. Article link



> Spurrier, speaking Wednesday night, sounded surprised that his former Florida quarterback was coming back to the SEC.
> 
> “He’s been an NFL coach. I don’t know why he went to college,” Spurrier said. “Maybe he wanted to go back to college, or maybe it was just a good opportunity for him. That’s an excellent opportunity for any coach. Georgia always has a whole bunch of good players. They probably have been the most consistent team in the East. Well, maybe they haven’t, heck we’ve beat them four out of five years, but overall they have probably been one of the best teams on the Eastern side.”


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I forgot about him being at Florida for a year.
> Then he gone.    At least UGA has a little more stability than UF did at that time.  I don't know that the two situations completely compare, but I see your point.  UGA under CMR or UF under Muschamp, definitely a big difference.
> 
> My main concern is the same with Schotty (as Spurrier calls him).  I fear he is here for a short amount of time.  Hopefully, he will be here for more than a year though.  I really don't think it is going to be that difficult to call plays for us next year.  I do think our number one issue is going to be qb development.  Supposedly, he is really good at that.  We will see.  I hope he stays and develops Eason into something more special than he already is.



He'll have to be willing to dumb down his offense, though.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 8, 2015)

I think it's a great hire, his few years at the rams weren't the greatest but fairly certain they've had key injuries the last few years. Other than that look who all he has worked for, with, and around. He will still have arguably the best rb coach with him and a great tightens coach. Richt will probably help with the qbs and we need a solid Oline coach. As long as he doesn't call 20 stupid plays in a row I feel we have the players to make him look like an awesome oc.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 8, 2015)

I feel better and better the more I read about the hire.  
He was #1 on our board
He signed a multiyear deal
He turned down the Bama OC job before Nuss 
He will make the OL hire


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

a Q & A I just read.. 

http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/Expert-QA-Brian-Schottenheimer-34562686


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 8, 2015)

I seen that ! I believe he isn't gonna change how we are at offensive but maybe bring his style and tweak some. You don't have to win by 40 to be successful. Aslong as it's a w 1 point or 40 doesn't change that. The defense is what needs to step up in a big way


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> For all you guys worrying about our QB development under Shottenheimer, remember, Richt has developed some fine QBs in his years at FSU and here at UGA. Richt will be involved in our QB development, so I am not worried much about this. I have my concerns on whether Shottenheimer will be able to handle the pressure he'll be under at UGA.
> 
> Here's what the ol' ball coach had to say of his former quarterback. Article link



I am not worried about their ability to do it.  The only qb Richt didn't develop was Joe Cox.    It is just the thing we need the most improvement on next year.  The next would be wide receivers.  We will be losing a few guys there too.  Other than losing David Andrews, which I do thing is big, our offensive line should be fine.  We don't need to do anything with our rbs other than just give them the ball.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> He'll have to be willing to dumb down his offense, though.



Hopefully, he just runs with whatever it is we got going.  Certainly, he is smart enough and experienced enough to see we got a good thing going offensively and just fix the little things.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Upgrade?? No def not. But I think its a better hire than Lilly or whoever that was that called the bowl game. Those "nfl" guys though gotta watch em they make moves for a purpose so he may be setting himself for a hc job soon why else would he leave the big show?



If things workout, I could easily see him looking for Richt's job or Spurrier's job when they become available.  With what they are paying college coaches these days, why would you not look to go into the college level if you want to be a HC?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Hopefully, he just runs with whatever it is we got going.  Certainly, he is smart enough and experienced enough to see we got a good thing going offensively and just fix the little things.



Oh I promise you... The only thing running will be Nick Chubb!


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh I promise you... The only thing running will be Nick Chubb!



Exactly.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 9, 2015)

1) the offense won't change. the philosophy won't change. It ain't broke, so Richt will not try to fix it.  Schotty is considered a plug in replacement. The offense will remain the same, but the timing of the play calling will change some I imagine

2) He will not "dumb" down the offense.  He won't have to becaue the offense will not change.  Tweaked is more like it. UGA will run the same plays, be it perhaps with some new wrinkles.  Schotty will develop players a bit more, but no one sees any real changes in the base of UGA's offense.  See #1.

3) Upgrade...maybe, maybe not.  We won't know the answer to that until mid October at least. 

4) We may not miss Andrews as much as we think.  Kublanow may wind up at center and Isaiah Wynn may get plugged in at guard.  Wynn was pushing some folks around pretty good last fall and even got in some meaningful snaps. The guy was not playing like a true freshman. Dyshon Sims was heating up some too, and do not forget about Devondre Seymore coming in...the OL will be a strong suit this year, as long as the OL coach is a good hire and I have no reason to not think that would not be.

5) Nick Chubb, Sony Michel, Keith Marshall, Brandon Douglas...I could coach running backs.

6) Schotty with Richt mentoring will develop a serviceable QB from either Ramsey OR Park.  Both kids have to tools to work with and I can only really remember one year in the last 15 when UGA suffered at the position;  the Ginger Ninja.

Am I ready to crown our offense as a league leader in rushing, passing and scoring??  Not hardly, but I have confidence that the keys are in the car and a qualified driver has been hired...we will just have to hop in the car and let him drive to find out....we'll know where we're at when he gets us there.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 9, 2015)

this may well be the most important part of the hire

http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/J...thc_2&utm_campaign=thc&utm_source=thc_default



a pro style OC for a pro style  QB


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 9, 2015)

jglenn said:


> this may well be the most important part of the hire
> 
> http://georgia.247sports.com/Bolt/J...thc_2&utm_campaign=thc&utm_source=thc_default
> 
> ...


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 9, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> 1) the offense won't change. the philosophy won't change. It ain't broke, so Richt will not try to fix it.  Schotty is considered a plug in replacement. The offense will remain the same, but the timing of the play calling will change some I imagine
> 
> 2) He will not "dumb" down the offense.  He won't have to becaue the offense will not change.  Tweaked is more like it. UGA will run the same plays, be it perhaps with some new wrinkles.  Schotty will develop players a bit more, but no one sees any real changes in the base of UGA's offense.  See #1.
> 
> ...



I agree with what you have said here.  We should be the rushing leader next year.  If not number 1 in total rushing yards, we should be close.  We should definitely be number 1 in yards per attempt.  We were last year.  Total rushing yards we were the leader by 30 yards over the Barn and we had 50 fewer attempts.

See below link for stats.    


http://espn.go.com/college-football/conferences/statistics/team/_/stat/rushing/id/8/sec-conference


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2015)

Good read Moe


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I seen that ! I believe he isn't gonna change how we are at offensive but maybe bring his style and tweak some. You don't have to win by 40 to be successful. Aslong as it's a w 1 point or 40 doesn't change that. The defense is what needs to step up in a big way



This ^. If you're O averages 40 points per game and you are losing games it's not the O that is the problem.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This ^. If you're O averages 40 points per game and you are losing games it's not the O that is the problem.



No, no , no.  You have to win by 40.  Haven't you heard, game control is now the most important, made up stat.


----------



## DSGB (Jan 9, 2015)

Article from St. Louis Post-Dispatch with little more info than most others I've seen.

http://www.stltoday.com/sports/football/professional/schottenheimer-leaves-rams-for-georgia/article_468a1d2d-f53c-511a-b7ea-f56ab568aa78.html


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 9, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> No, no , no.  You have to win by 40.  Haven't you heard, game control is now the most important, made up stat.



Only if you play in the ACC.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> No, no , no.  You have to win by 40.  Haven't you heard, game control is now the most important, made up stat.



Made up stats don't count as far as bragging rights. The only real stat that matters is the one on the sko bode when the clock says 0:00.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Only if you play in the ACC.



Maybe that should have been the measuring stick for the mighty, mighty SEC West.  Apparently, those tight wins weren't as impressive as we thought.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Made up stats don't count as far as bragging rights. The only real stat that matters is the one on the sko bode when the clock says 0:00.



We're a dying breed, Elfiii.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 9, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> We're a dying breed, Elfiii.



Only in today's world can the score on the scoreboard be the least important stat. I come from an age when that was the only stat that mattered. Everything else was just bookkeeping.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 9, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Maybe that should have been the measuring stick for the mighty, mighty SEC West.  Apparently, those tight wins weren't as impressive as we thought.



They should already know by the beat down  we gave them.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jan 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Only in today's world can the score on the scoreboard be the least important stat. I come from an age when that was the only stat that mattered. Everything else was just bookkeeping.



You got that right ! Fight claw whatever it took to win. Now they gotta rate you in a pole based on how you look on paper who to play who is hurt ! Dang shut up line up and play smash mouth football,


----------



## riprap (Jan 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> This ^. If you're O averages 40 points per game and you are losing games it's not the O that is the problem.



We were 16th in the nation in total D and 29th in the nation in total offense.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2015)

riprap said:


> We were 16th in the nation in total D and 29th in the nation in total offense.



Again if you average 36.7 points a game it's not the O's fault. I think Bobo averaged 36.7 his last year.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Again if you average 36.7 points a game it's not the O's fault. I think Bobo averaged 36.7 his last year.



We were below our average in all 3 of our losses.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> We were below our average in all 3 of our losses.



 So that means Bobo sucks and he got hired as a HC. Dont buy it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2015)

nice hire. dogs win it all next year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nice hire. dogs win it all next year.



You forgot Chubb wins the Heisman..


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> So that means Bobo sucks



Where did I say that?  I really like Bobo and he will be missed.  He is moving on to better things for his career and I absolutely can't blame him.  I think if you look back at any of my posts that I have been very supporting of all of our coaching staff.  I was just pointing out that we were below our average in the 3 games we lost.  This was a fact.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot Chubb wins the Heisman..



this^^^^^^^^ and dak prescott and miss st suck.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot Chubb wins the Heisman..



If he stays healthy, he will certainly be in the running.  I think OSU will have at least two guys in the running most of next year (if they can stay healthy too).


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> Where did I say that?  I really like Bobo and he will be missed.  He is moving on to better things for his career and I absolutely can't blame him.  I think if you look back at any of my posts that I have been very supporting of all of our coaching staff.  I was just pointing out that we were below our average in the 3 games we lost.  This was a fact.



Just using logic. Avereage is just that average. The offense hasnt been our problem.


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2015)

The offense is not the problem and our defense is better than the offense nationally.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2015)

riprap said:


> The offense is not the problem and our defense is better than the offense nationally.



In the loss to SC the D lost it.... The loss to Floridah the D lost ( couldnt stop the run), The loss to GT the D lost it (couldnt stop the run most importantly the FB dive)...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> In the loss to SC the D lost it.... The loss to Floridah the D lost ( couldnt stop the run), The loss to GT the D lost it (couldnt stop the run most importantly the FB dive)...



I think we can blame Richt for that disgusting loss to Tech! Sure, we couldn't stop the run and those unbelievable turnovers didn't help our cause, but we had a chance to win it at the last. My God, what was he thinking to want to squib kick it? Good grief!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jan 13, 2015)

Or chubb and michel fumbles at the 1 should have had us up by 14 at least


----------



## riprap (Jan 13, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> I think we can blame Richt for that disgusting loss to Tech! Sure, we couldn't stop the run and those unbelievable turnovers didn't help our cause, but we had a chance to win it at the last. My God, what was he thinking to want to squib kick it? Good grief!



Every team gives up a ton of points these days. All you can ask is your defense give you a chance to win in the end. Florida they did not. GT and South Carolina they did. We all know the bad decision at GT and the offense had a golden opportunity at South Carolina.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> this^^^^^^^^ and dak prescott and miss st suck.



They do when they actually face a team with a winning record..


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2015)

Please see my sig line.........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Please see my sig line.........



It'll still Be Richt's...


----------



## alaustin1865 (Jan 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Just using logic. Avereage is just that average. The offense hasnt been our problem.



I understand.  I just don't see how what I said equates to Bobo sucks.  I still think our defense improved a tremendous amount and Pruitt didn't even have any of "his guys".  I hope we continue to see improvement on both sides of the ball.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 13, 2015)

alaustin1865 said:


> I understand.  I just don't see how what I said equates to Bobo sucks.  I still think our defense improved a tremendous amount and Pruitt didn't even have any of "his guys".  I hope we continue to see improvement on both sides of the ball.



Agree 100%


----------

